# Mit Hibernate eine XML-Datei in eine Tabellenspalte einlesen.



## imla (17. Jul 2020)

Ich verwende gerade eine MysqlDB (Servertyp:MariaDb). Mein Ziel ist es, ein XML-Datei als Ganzes in eine Tabellenspalte einzulesen. Ich habe viel im Netz geschaut und bin dadurch nicht weiter gekommen. Wie ist denn das generelle Vorgehen, um eine XML-Datei in eine Spalte einzulesen?

Die Tabelle die ich erstellte habe besitzt drei Felder.

Feld1:tinyInt                                  Feld2:varchar(255);                                Feld3:MediumText (hier soll die Xml-Datei hin)

Ich möchte das Ganze mit Hibernate realisieren. Was wären jetzt die nächsten Schritte?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Jul 2020)

Mal vom Sinn und Unsinn des Speicherns von Dateien in einem RDBMS abgesehen: wo ist denn der Unterschied Deiner XML-Datei zu einem gewöhnlichen String?


----------

